
JSON-LD and Why I Hate the Semantic Web - justincormack
http://manu.sporny.org/2014/json-ld-origins-2/
======
jerven
JSON-LD is just fantastic at bringing all the data in RDF to power real world
JS/websites. Angular.js and JSON-LD plus SPARQL results in JSON is just so
much fun to play with.

------
ilaksh
Seems like OWL never caught on, but doesn't OWL allow you to do quite a lot
more useful reasoning? Whereas oftentimes people seem to be using RDF or its
variants as a more complicated version of XML/ XML Schema.

~~~
esbranson
I think XS2OWL implements XML Schemas in OWL. And OWL, like XML Schema, can be
serialized into XML.

But I think the difference between XML Schema and OWL is more like the
difference between high school algebra and calculus. You can probably explain
both in terms of the other, and although calculus is probably more useful to
explain a wider range of applications (via more complex maths that themselves
are best explained with calculus), algebra will often do the trick. And, as
any high school student can tell you, all you need is algebra because no one
uses calculus in real life.

------
esbranson
TL;DR: It is easy to write a JSON-LD bolt-on for an existing API. It is
difficult to write a SPARQL extension function to create an API. Manu Sporny
doesn't want people to conflate the issues.

